# Herters Duck Decoys



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Are the Herter's duck decoys worth the extra money? I need decoys that will last along time.


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

i have 2 dozen herters diver decoys, there real nice, they dont get shot up, bought them on a garage sale, i have had them for a few years, and he had them for many years before i had them, and i still shoot birds over them, as far as puddlers and stuff, not sure


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Would you recommend them then over otehr decoys?


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

i've got a few of the millenium decoys i picked up in the bargain cave at cabelas--{they were soiled!!! half off!!} they ride well and look good-big targets, but they are heavy if you're packing them any distance and no keel to wrap the line/weight around so you end up wrapping around the neck & head--I don't like that much cuz it scatches the heads up and sometimes the weights come loose in the bag and tangle. :******: overall, if the price is right and your set up for them, they'll last forever.... :2cents:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What is their durability like?


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

the milleniums i've got--you cant kill 'em. you can use them for wheel chocks all summer and they'll still be good when you need them.


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

Herters quality has gone down since they were bought out. If you find some at a garage sale that maybe 10 years old, they will be the last ones you ever buy. They were worth the money


----------

